# Phoenix Sound



## Joe Trainman (May 6, 2021)

Does anyone know if Phoenix Sound Systems are still in bussiness?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A matter of definition.

Many people report that they are getting nothing back from phone calls and emails, in fact just got off a call with a friend on just this subject, he says the email he sent to them bounced, saying that it is now a bad email address.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I just logged in with no problem.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Logged into what Dan? I did not see a login screen on the site.

So, apparently the email address that can be found on the site is incorrect: [email protected] is not working, but apparently there is one, I will get it later today.

And my friend did get a response by email, his request on a quotation/price for a particular item will be handled.

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Update, between now and my last post, Phoenix updated their site with the updated email address (the one I was told by my friend, but wanted to verify)

Good job Phoenix!

Greg


----------



## NormB (Nov 25, 2020)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Update, between now and my last post, Phoenix updated their site with the updated email address (the one I was told by my friend, but wanted to verify)
> 
> Good job Phoenix!
> 
> Greg





Greg Elmassian said:


> Update, between now and my last post, Phoenix updated their site with the updated email address (the one I was told by my friend, but wanted to verify)
> 
> Good job Phoenix!
> 
> Greg


And why are you holding back the updated address? Please post


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

holding back? How can you say I am holding it back?

Go to the site if you wish to contact them!


----------

